# Audioengine A5 vs. KRK Rokit RP6 G2…Nice!!!



## HeatFan12

[size=medium]Powered Speakers?  Really?  Now?   Why?...There are so many of them…[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Well, let’s see.  They are efficient, small-ish (some) and you don’t have to worry about an amp, great for computer audio etc.  Oh and maybe they sound **** good (when connected properly).  Monitors?  Near-Field, Mid-Field, Outfield?  Let’s get it together.  [/size]
   
  [size=medium]I dabbled into the powered speaker world over a year ago or so.  I wanted something for my laptop as well as my ipod via the dock connector.  I decided on the Audioengine A5s.  Great purchase for me and they did what they were intended to do- laptop & ipod use (via line-out).  I connected them to various DACs / Pre-amp combos, Ipods, Ipad, Clip+ (all via line-out).  Sounded very good and I was pleased.[/size]
   
   
   
  [size=medium][/size]
   
  [size=medium] [/size]
   
  [size=medium]If you have been around here for a while “pleased” is a never ending story and the quest for “more, more and more” always seems to creep up.[/size]
  [size=medium]When I was making my decision on the A5s, the close second choice was KRK RP 5 or 6.  I always wondered about them after my purchase.  Very different aesthetically as well as connecting options but same price range (give or take)…………..Hmm……….[/size]
   
  [size=medium]A5s- One speaker holds it all (input, power) and the L & R attach themselves via speaker wire.  The A5s have 2 inputs (both 1/8” mini)(one top, one rear) and a usb charging port for iPods (top).  Also has an RCA line-out.  Volume control is on one speaker (controls both).[/size]
   
  [size=medium]KRK- Each speaker is its own boss (input, power, volume control etc.).  Two balanced inputs (XLR, TRS) and one unbalanced (RCA).  Each has an IEC connector for power and each has its own input and volume control as mentioned (rear).[/size]
   
   
   
  [size=medium][/size]
   
   
   
   
  [size=medium]A situation facilitated itself and I got my hands on some KRK RP6 G2, not too long ago.  I connected them to various DACs / Preamps etc. in all possible ways.  I went balanced and unbalanced with various cables and adapters.  I wanted to try all the connections and make sure everything was working as advertised and there were no issues with any connections.[/size]
  [size=medium]I was impressed with their sound whether it was a balanced or unbalanced connection.  Variety of music and formats (Rock, House, Trance, Hip-Hop, 16/44.1, 16/48, 24/48, 24/88.2, 24/96 and even some 32/192 vinyl rips. All lossless and all on laptop).  I have moved all my CDPs, DVD-A/SACD players downstairs w/ my floorstanding speakers.  All computer audio in the office.  All my music with a click of a touchpad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Well, how did they compare?[/size]
   
  [size=medium]The RP6 just had more overall better presentation (b@lls).  Filled the room completely with emotion and then some.  They responded to everything without looking back.  It was full-bodied and kept on coming. [/size]
   
  [size=medium]I personally don’t like to break up the spectrum (bass, mids, highs) when I listen.  Seems a bit tedious and not fun.  We all listen to different kinds of music, so emphasizing a particular aspect is a moot point, imo.  I like the overall sound picture.  If something is lacking, you’ll catch it, without trying to break everything down.  Overall presentation throughout a variety of music.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]The A5s don’t get set too far behind.  I’m lucky I was able to compare them side by side.  Neither lack presentation or bass, but the KRK just sound more complete and fills up bigger rooms easier than the A5s, without giving in.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]There are many lessons to be learned as we travel in time through this site.  I have learned many in my five years.  One of the most important ones- *don’t ever bash a product unless you are positive your connections and chain are all in order *(examples- connecting HD650s to an ipod and saying they suck…connecting an amp to iPod via headphone out and saying it sucks….saying something hisses and makes noise when connected improperly…)  I went back to a lot of the reviews and communicated with the individuals on certain gear used and found out a lot of negative reviews had a lot to do with connections.  They were connecting to the outputs of laptops with all the noise and various soundcards that were not up to the task of proper signal path.  You *must *have a proper signal path and must feed these speakers with proper nutrients.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Through the years I have collected many cables and adapters for various implementations.  I connected these speakers in so many different ways for weeks that it was really tiring, but at the end of the day, I knew I had exhausted the possibilities of something going wrong and double checked.  Connecting gear correctly is paramount and nothing else will matter if your signal path is not on par....Again noted...[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Both these speakers are very quiet with no music playing.  Yes, I test volume on max on pause and do all kinds of things to make sure there is no hiss, interference RF ghosts or what have you.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]I had the A5s a long while before I acquired the KRKs and honestly I was very happy with them (and still am).  If I had to do it all over, I would just go straight for the KRKs.  I would not have known it until they were side by side, however, before they were side by side, I enjoyed the A5s without comparing.  Again, the A5s don’t lack imo, just the KRKs make the picture deeper and clearer.  Neither one sounds “tinny” or “lifeless”, like I read before purchase….Connections, connections…Chain, chain…[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Wherever your path takes you, just make sure your connections and chain are in order and I don't believe you'll go wrong with either choice.  Get several different types of cables to try everything out.  Not different brands, just different connecting options…Throw an adapter in there if you want to try a different balanced / unbalanced flavor.  (No, they do not degrade sound quality).[/size]
   
  [size=medium]I prefer going preamp out personally to either of these.  It’s great to control the volume that way and the attenuation is much better.  Couple of DACs I tried were too “hot” to even turn the volume one turn on the speakers.  Set it right and forget about the volume on the speaker, just control with pre-amp.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]All my listening was lossless (FLAC, WavPack or ALAC) w/ Foobar (WASAPI, KS or ASIO), Winamp (ASIO), iTunes (straight dirty DirectSound..lol)[/size]
   
  [size=medium]I finally settled on these setups:  (Can't tell from pic, but speakers are 8" from wall).[/size]
   
   
  [size=medium][/size]
   
   
  [size=medium][/size]
   
   
  [size=medium]*KRK RP6 G2*- Balanced- XLR To TRS w/ E-MU 0404 USB (Pre-out).[/size]
   
  [size=medium]*KRK RP6 G2*- Unbalanced- RCA-- Woo Audio WA2, fed by an A-GD NFB-3 or LD DAC_I (Pre-out).[/size]
   
  [size=medium]*Audioengine A5s*- Mini To RCA- A-GD C-2, fed by NFB-3 or LD DAC_I (Pre-out).[/size]
   
  [size=medium]*Audioengine A5s*- Mini To RCA- A-GD FUN (A) (Pre-out) & Line-In To iPod w/ Dock.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]I can also connect headphones to any of these setups if I’m not in the speaker mood.  Good times…[/size]
   
   
  [size=medium]Connection options: [/size]
  [size=medium][/size]


----------



## mark2410

interesting reading


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Nice write-up. Did you experiment much with placement? Stands vs desk, near vs far, etc.
   
  I'm feeling a bit defensive, owning the A5--moreso after seeing the KRK for $180 on Amazon! But it's all good. I'm pleased with the A5, and the KRK would be likely too big for my desk. I may consider KRK in future years, though.
   
  EDIT:
  That's $180 per speaker, not pair.


----------



## HeatFan12

Thanks guys...!
   
  ChiComm4,
   
  I did mess around with placement in various rooms, on desk, table and w/ stands etc. to try them out.  They really sounded good no matter where they were.  The chart on the manual showed near and mid setups with about 45 degress angled inwards.  I settled on my final setup for now (KRK- straight, on stands, A5s- 1/2" rubber sliders underneath,slight inward angle.) both about 8-10" inches from wall.  I had the KRKs angled as well for a little while but straightened them out due to the stands were used with the A5s before and the KRKs are bigger and I did not feel confident, as the base where the speakers sit on is fairly small.  I did not want them to accidentally fall off from a slight bump to them.  So, I went sturdier, so to speak.
   
  That being said, I love the A5s and don't see myself getting rid of them.  Last couple of days I have been switching every few hours and am really satisfied with both. 
   
  When I first saw the A5s and the 2 inputs, my plan was to put my ipod dock (RCA or mini) connected on top and then run a preamp to the rear.  Received them, set them up and plugged everything in and when I turned them on there was static and distortion.  I was not pleased at all...lol...Checked my connections and everything was in order.  When I went to move the ipod dock and I disconnected it, the noise was gone and everything was dead quiet.....Contacted Logan at Audioengine and he confirmed, only one input can be connected at once whether the source is on or not.  I have a tube amp that performs in that fashion as well, that after investigating I found out.
   
  Not a big deal really, but a small quirk.  That is why I emphasize connections (you think, lol).  I would of returned them (several folks have from what I learned) because I thought they were defective when in reality they were not.  That's why I always use all inputs and outputs whenever possible at least to try them out.
  On the KRKs, only one balanced connection at a time, however, one balanced and the unbalanced connection plugged in at once is good to go.
   
  For the A5s, I have a couple of RCAs to mini that I leave connected to the gear and swap them out whenever I switch...No biggie...
   
  Couple of pics with A5s and portable gear:


----------



## cheezies

Great review HeatFan12! I recently purchased a pair of RP5 G2's. I've been trying to decide on whether I should get a DAC with or without balanced outputs. In your experience, do the Rokit monitors sound better with balanced connections? Is there a large difference between balanced and non-balanced?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





cheezies said:


> Great review HeatFan12! I recently purchased a pair of RP5 G2's. I've been trying to decide on whether I should get a DAC with or without balanced outputs. In your experience, do the Rokit monitors sound better with balanced connections? Is there a large difference between balanced and non-balanced?


 


 Hi cheezies,
   
  Thanks!
   
  Before I settled on my current setup, I tried the KRKs with various dacs (balanced & unbalanced).  I liked both really and the difference is not night and day.  Clarity is elevated a bit but the KRKs sound very clear regardless.  Like I stated, I would try to get an all-in-one w/ pre-out, that way you set the volume on speakers and control via dac.
  What dacs were you thinking about purchasing?


----------



## Eric_C

Hey HeatFan12, do you find any difference in sound when the RP6 are placed closer or further from walls? I'm asking since they're front ported, afaik.


----------



## cheezies

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Hi cheezies,
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


 


  I have been thinking about DACs perhaps too much lately! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been considering a few, namely, EMU 0404 USB, Maverick D1, Cambridge DacMagic and a Matrix Mini-I. I see you settled on a 0404, how does it compare against other DACs you have tried?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





cheezies said:


> I have been thinking about DACs perhaps too much lately!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Thinking about dacs is a good thing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have three of the dacs you mentioned and tried the Rokits with the Matrix as well (balanced & unbalanced).  Sound was great too, but at the moment I have my Matrix with my HDTV/Blu-Ray & media player, so just unplugged it to try things out.  I have had the 0404usb for a while and was using it with a tube headamp before I switched.  I did not try the DM w/ the rokits though.  I was looking for pre-out to Rokits so left the DM as is.
   
  Don't know what the prices are nowadays but the A-GD FUN is a good choice with pre-out, line in etc.  I have it connected to the A5s with a Moon HDAM and it rocks as well.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Hey HeatFan12, do you find any difference in sound when the RP6 are placed closer or further from walls? I'm asking since they're front ported, afaik.


 


  Hi Eric,
   
  The RP6s sound good wherever they are, to be honest.  When I first received them, I had them on my dining room table (wife was out of town...lol) for a couple of days when I connected several dacs to them.  Had them in various rooms with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## juman231

Hi HeatFan12,
   
  Thanks for the great review. Actually, I was considering between the exactly two speakers. But one of my worries was that if I place them in a small room, the sound will bounce off of the walls or furnitures, and ruin the experience. Did you by any chance try them in a smaller sized rooms?


----------



## Lazerboy2000

I've had KRK RP6G2s for a few months now and love them. They sound incredible and have a very surprising amount of bass and power. Even at high levels there isn't any distortion and even though the speakers are professional grade, they are still forgiving towards low-quality music input. My main reason for getting KRKs over A5s was because I needed front-ported speakers, but I've never looked back. 
   
  Good review, thanks


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> I've had KRK RP6G2s for a few months now and love them. They sound incredible and have a very surprising amount of bass and power. Even at high levels there isn't any distortion and even though the speakers are professional grade, they are still forgiving towards low-quality music input. My main reason for getting KRKs over A5s was because I needed front-ported speakers, but I've never looked back.
> 
> Good review, thanks


 


 Thanks Lazerboy...Yes, the RPs do have great power and bass and like you said no distortion whatsoever....Great purchase and has flexibility for different uses.
   
   


  Quote: 





juman231 said:


> Hi HeatFan12,
> 
> Thanks for the great review. Actually, I was considering between the exactly two speakers. But one of my worries was that if I place them in a small room, the sound will bounce off of the walls or furnitures, and ruin the experience. Did you by any chance try them in a smaller sized rooms?


 


 Thanks juman...Well, my home office where I have them is not really a big room, just a regular sized bedroom.  I don't think with either speaker it would be a problem on a smaller room.


----------



## matthewh133

I recommend the Audio-GD FUN with Earth OPA if you are contemplating the Rokits. I have been running mine with the RP10S from the FUN for months now and the sound is just awesome. Great review heatfan, well written and I'm sure very helpful to people looking at a starter desktop speaker setup.


----------



## cheezies

HeatFan12, matthewh133
   
  I've been contemplating the Audio-GD FUN, it's quite a bit more expensive than the Matrix Mini-I (+$50). Assuming the FUN offers better audio quality than the Mini-I, would the balanced outputs close this audio quality gap or perhaps even surpass the FUN?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> I recommend the Audio-GD FUN with Earth OPA if you are contemplating the Rokits. I have been running mine with the RP10S from the FUN for months now and the sound is just awesome. Great review heatfan, well written and I'm sure very helpful to people looking at a starter desktop speaker setup.


 


 Thanks Matthew...Great setup you have.  The 6s with the sub must be crazy good....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   


  Quote: 





cheezies said:


> HeatFan12, matthewh133
> 
> I've been contemplating the Audio-GD FUN, it's quite a bit more expensive than the Matrix Mini-I (+$50). Assuming the FUN offers better audio quality than the Mini-I, would the balanced outputs close this audio quality gap or perhaps even surpass the FUN?


 


 Cheezies, I have had both for a while and you can't go wrong with either.  If you get additional gear in the future, both will accomodate (pre-amp, dac, headamp etc.).
  In reference to closing the audio gap between balanced and unbalanced, well that would be personal preference.  I have tried lots of setups the last couple of weeks and both balanced and unbalanced sound great.  If your chain is in order, then it's all good.
   
   
   
  Waiting for 6ft. XLR To TRS for 0404USB (using 3ft. now), so I can bring the E-MU up next to the laptop (gets lonely back there).  So, of course in the meantime, played around a little... (I love inputs and outputs...lol...)
   
  Brought up my tube buffer from downstairs and added a little tube love---
   
  E-MU 0404USB (Mini output) --> Tube Buffer (input) --> A5s --> Tube Buffer (output)-->  Foobar ASIO-->  Lossless...........Ran two RCA to Mini (One to 0404 and one to A5s from buffer).
   
  A little Above & Beyond (Anjunabeats Vol. 8)...Good times.....
   
  Absolutely black backround and wonderful sound.  Going to run this for a few hours then try the buffer with the RP6s....


----------



## HeatFan12

[size=medium]RP6s in full swing with the tube buffer (Unbalanced- XLR To RCA cables to buffer and Mini To RCA to E-MU).  Sounding great indeed.  [/size]
  [size=medium]Explore, explore and explore some more.  We spend our hard earned money on gear.  Take the gear to its full potential and possibilities with all their options.  Foobar & Winamp having a great time -----------[/size]
   
   
  [size=medium][/size]
   
   
   
  [size=medium][/size]
   
   
   
  [size=medium][/size]


----------



## matthewh133

I don't notice a difference with them run balanced or not TBH. Either way, it sounds awesome from the FUN and you wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## publicholiday

tube buffer or tube pre is more suitable in this setup??


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





publicholiday said:


> tube buffer or tube pre is more suitable in this setup??


 


 Hello publicholiday,
   
  Well, both are really suitable, and sound great.  I was just trying some things out while I wait for my longer XLR cables.  I'm using my WA2 as a pre to the RP6s as well.  One extra connection using the buffer vs. tube headamp / pre-out.
   
  In terms of which would be more suitable for headphones and speakers, the tube headphone amp / pre-out would make it easier.
   
  Cheers


----------



## JRG1990

unbalanced to balanced cables aren't a good idea they result in -6db of signal loss, balanced cables have two conductors hot & cold , unbalanced connections have 1 conductor

   
  In a balanced to unbalanced cable the cold conductor is used resulting in a 6db of singal loss, choose either fully balanced or unbalanced if you have to use balanced to unbalanced then there are line level amps so the 6db isn't lost like this http://www.rockfactory.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=pfx-peavia10/4 .
   
  Also prodipe do an excellent range of active monitors, the prodipes are almost the same but slightly better sounding than the krks, they also have more powerful amps and are cheaper to buy.
http://www.prodipe.com/en/products/studio-monitors


----------



## HeatFan12

Thanks for the info JRG...
   
  Trust me, I have wrestled with this dilemma for years, since I purchased my first xlr adapter. I have taken gear to audio shops, spoken to cable makers, retailers, pro audio shops etc. about connecting balanced gear to unbalanced sources. All will agree that the balanced connection would be best due to low to no noise and longer runs with a pure signal. However, sometimes we won't have both input and output gear being balanced or want to try different things, or have more unbalanced sources, so we make due. I also recently spoke to KRK about these different connections before I purchased. Again, agreed on going balanced to balanced would be best, but also advised trying different things would not hurt.
   
  For the most part, feedback I received from various sources was- If there is no noise, ground loops, hum etc. and it sounds good, then no worries or no ill effects to gear.
   
  I remember taking my DacMagic with 2 XLR to RCA adapters and running the DMs balanced outs to a tube amp with RCA cables and they thought I had lost my mind.....lol.....................At that time I had 2 amps with one source (nothing balanced) and wanted to maximize....I just had them listen and I stated "adapters are not only used for pro audio"....They cranked the volume looking for noise and everything was dead quiet...Good times....
   
  Here is the RaneNote article that is filled with great info on balanced....Long but great indeed....
   
http://www.rane.com/note110.html


----------



## JRG1990

For runs of a couple of metres your unlikely to notice a difference between unbalanced and balanced, but for longer 10metre+ runs the balanced cables will reject noise and retain the signal better.


----------



## trog

Though i can't afford either yet kudos to TS for the efforts and sharing thoughts with us wee~


----------



## .Sup

They sound much better from 70cm away than they do from further away. KRKs. I also had 0404 and Rokits. sound was very relaxing, crisp and slightly black. DacMagic was a huge improvement to my ears. Much wider soundstage, slightly brighter, not as "lazy" as the emu so more dynamic and overall was more fun.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





trog said:


> Though i can't afford either yet kudos to TS for the efforts and sharing thoughts with us wee~


 

 Thanks very much trog...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
   
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> They sound much better from 70cm away than they do from further away. KRKs. I also had 0404 and Rokits. sound was very relaxing, crisp and slightly black. DacMagic was a huge improvement to my ears. Much wider soundstage, slightly brighter, not as "lazy" as the emu so more dynamic and overall was more fun.


 

  Have not had a chance to try my DacMagic with them as of yet.  Trying to use pre-outs first with the gear I have.  Will eventually get around to it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  My final setup for now...lol
   
  Needed longer XLR cables for the Matrix and they're on their way, so in the meantime---
   
  Matrix Mini-i (coax) --> Pop Pulse usb / spdif converter -->  tube buffer (Hytron CHY-6AK5s tubes) --> A5s...


----------



## publicholiday

how does matrix mini i sound?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





publicholiday said:


> how does matrix mini i sound?


 

 The Matrix is sounding real nice p.holiday.
  
  Received my XLR cables yesterday and giving it some balanced love with the Rokits.
   
  Matrix Mini-i (Balanced) (BNC) --> A-GD DI (BNC)--> Laptop (Foobar, Kernel Streaming) --> Rokits (Balanced).


----------



## JRG1990

I found these frequency graphs for the RP6 G2
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/lifestyle-desktop-and-portable/krk-rokit-powered-6-10s/krk-setup-and-measurements
  it doesn't look like they get down to the claimed 49hz - 1.5db.


----------



## publicholiday

IMO, i think its not really fair comparison as krk rp6 is bigger than a5. However they definitely are close competitors.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





publicholiday said:


> IMO, i think its not really fair comparison as krk rp6 is bigger than a5. However they definitely are close competitors.


 

 Yes publicholiday, size ALWAYS matters, however, the A5s don't back down when tested and they are a better option with their connections for DAPs and standalone CDPs...But like you stated they are competitors nevertheless....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Cheers


----------



## publicholiday

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Yes publicholiday, size ALWAYS matters, however, the A5s don't back down when tested and they are a better option with their connections for DAPs and standalone CDPs...But like you stated they are competitors nevertheless....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Yeah, I have been using Krk rp5 g2 and thinking should I give A5 a shot


----------



## itsDanny

I've been having a dilemma on these speakers for quite a while now (also looked at the Swans, Aktimate Minis, etc), although I'd say I'm rather over-complicating everything. If I were to not be doing any mass producing or recording, if any at all, should I even be looking at the Rokits?

 The price difference between the two would be about $190, Rokit 6's would be $299 each and the A5+'s being $399. I listen to a range of genres, so all is welcome; mainly Hip-Hop, DnB, Alternative, Pop and House. Movies is a weekly occasional thing, along with gaming. Budget is not an issue, although I don't want to be investing in something that I might not need to the full extent; don't want something over-kill to be specific.

 Any ideas or suggestions?

 Cheers,


----------



## mtkversion

Audioengine does allow a 30 day audition. You're looking at $25-35 in possible return shipping costs but I think once you hear them you'll just end up keeping them.


----------



## mtkversion

http://www.guitarcenter.com/KRK-Rokit-Powered-6-Generation-2-Studio-Monitor--Each--105130256-i1401613.gc 
   
  That link has the Rokit's for $199 each with free shipping and a 30 day demo as well. 
   
  Good opportunity to put them up head to head for a month ....


----------



## JRG1990

itsdanny said:


> I've been having a dilemma on these speakers for quite a while now (also looked at the Swans, Aktimate Minis, etc), although I'd say I'm rather over-complicating everything. If I were to not be doing any mass producing or recording, if any at all, should I even be looking at the Rokits?
> 
> 
> The price difference between the two would be about $190, Rokit 6's would be $299 each and the A5+'s being $399. I listen to a range of genres, so all is welcome; mainly Hip-Hop, DnB, Alternative, Pop and House. Movies is a weekly occasional thing, along with gaming. Budget is not an issue, although I don't want to be investing in something that I might not need to the full extent; don't want something over-kill to be specific.
> ...




The audio engine's are really over-hyped rather than blindly follow the hype you should try some other speakers, If you have a hifi shop near you you should go and check out some passive bookshelf speakers and amps, for $400 you can easily get a better set-up than the a5's, active speakers you should look at the behringers b1030a or b1031a , techinally there just as good as the krks but cost alot less.


----------



## itsDanny

Quote: 





mtkversion said:


> http://www.guitarcenter.com/KRK-Rokit-Powered-6-Generation-2-Studio-Monitor--Each--105130256-i1401613.gc
> 
> That link has the Rokit's for $199 each with free shipping and a 30 day demo as well.
> 
> Good opportunity to put them up head to head for a month ....


 


 I reside in Australia and Guitar Center does not deliver the Rokits here unfortunately.
   
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> The audio engine's are really over-hyped rather than blindly follow the hype you should try some other speakers, If you have a hifi shop near you you should go and check out some passive bookshelf speakers and amps, for $400 you can easily get a better set-up than the a5's, active speakers you should look at the behringers b1030a or b1031a , techinally there just as good as the krks but cost alot less.


 
   
  Other monitors such as the Mackies, Yamahas and Rolands are the ones at my local store although I find no interest in them based on research. Looks like I'm back to the KRKs, cheers.


----------



## HeatFan12

Hi Danny,
   
  The Rokits will *rock* your world sir.  As long as they are connected properly (use a dac and pre to control volume).  You ever go balanced, you'll be ready.  If you want a second opinion, PM Optimus Praim.  We have communicated recently and he was really pleased with the Rokits...
   
  Cheers!!!!


----------



## kawazydude

i got a pair of A5+, and i ABSOLUTELY love them. but after reading this post, i kinda wish i had known about the rokits before buying the A5+. at least then, i could've went to a local guitar center and heard the sound of the rokits before buying the A5+. this is especially since i use my A5+ mainly for nearfield listening, and i know that the rokits are meant for that type of listening. but then again, since the rokits are studio monitors, don't they sound a little too accurate? what i mean is that the A5's are meant to be more like hi-fi speakers and make any music sound good, while the rokits are meant to show any flaws that might exist in music. and for casual listening, i'd think that the A5's would sound more relaxed and better in most occasions. maybe this is just me hoping that the A5's do actually sound better than the rokits, haha.


----------



## output555

Did you ever listen to the Swan M200 MkIII? Incredible speakers for about the same money as the ones you've reviewed here.


----------



## eclipes

Another Swans M200 MKIII fan here, much better than the AudioEngines for sure. They are indeed a bit over hyped, the swans are much more musical and better for the money.


----------



## newtophones07

Anyone with an opinion on swans vs the Yamaha hs80m or the MSP studio?


----------



## mtkversion

Anyone know of a vendor that offers an audition period for the Swans?
   
  I'm wondering if the people who say the A5s are overhyped have compared, let alone listen, to the speakers in a controlled environment?
   
  If the Swans really are that much better I'm thinking about moving the A5's out to the living room to use as fronts for my TV and hooking up a Squeezebox that's just been sitting for a couple years now.
   
  I will say that the Swans have a HUGE advantage in aesthetics. They are a beautiful looking speaker.


----------



## eclipes

Audio insider has a 30 day guarantee. You could audition the full line of Swans if you wanted.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





mtkversion said:


> Anyone know of a vendor that offers an audition period for the Swans?
> 
> I'm wondering if the people who say the A5s are overhyped have compared, let alone listen, to the speakers in a controlled environment?
> 
> ...


----------



## mtkversion

With the inevitable Christmas cash I'll be getting and some leftover funds from my holiday bonus I was deadset on getting a pair of the Swan M200MkIII to try out and compare against the A5's. But the more I researched the more I had to think twice.
   
  Going by reviews on Head-Fi, 6moons and other audio related forums some users slightly questioned the bass. The overall impression I get is that the bass is tight/controlled and works well with the music but might lack punch to some listeners.  I'm not a basshead but listen to enough house/reggae/hip hop to want that 'thump' from time to time. 
   
  Some users likened the sound of Swans to Sennheiser headphones.  I wasn't a big fan of the HD580's I had and replaced them with Grado SR225's, never regretted it. The A5's (to my ears) do seem to liken a comparison to the Grado sound signature (bright//forward sound) .. would I regret buying something compared to something I didn't enjoy in the past when I have what I like now?
   
  Otherwise from that the sound impressions seem to be very very good.  I've started listening to a lot more female vocalists and acoustic style music. The Swans seem perfect for that.
   
  One major difference is flexibility. Swans offer one set of input/outputs. A5+ have 2 sets plus a line in. During the summer I grill/BBQ as much as possible in my free time and like taking the A5's in the backyard and plugging in the iPod to have some music.  I use them on my desk now but before I had them as my TV speakers in my old apartment and had a Squeezebox connected to them. If you plan to use them in a similar setup no need to go to the back of the speaker and switch cables as needed. If you just need them for your computer then not an issue but having the flexibility there is nice if needed.
   
  Minor difference is the warranty. Swan offers 1 year, Audioengine is 3 years.  I've had my A5's for 5 years with no problems.
   
  One category the Swans blow away the Audioengine is appearance.  No contest in my opinion.
   
 vs  
   
  Now I'm left to wonder if I should try them out or not.  I can use that money more wisely on reacquiring some AKG K701 which I've wanted to hear again after coming back to the site ....
   
  Are there any Bay Area Head-Fi'ers who own the Swans who would be interested in meeting up to do a direct sound comparison?


----------



## eclipes

i see what you're saying and if you compare it like that, there are way too many speakers for you to compare then. I think the most important thing is really getting down to what you need. I can tell you right now that the Swans MKIII will sound like crap bring it outside to your backyard since they aren't designed for that. Swans are very strict with the position and where you sit (standard triangle setup) in order to get the best sound. I've thought about the inputs/outputs as well because maybe during special occasions, i could bring the swans downstairs to the living room and hook it up. However, thought about it, firstly its not gonna sound AS GOOD as nearfield setup, secondly I'm gonna have kids poking at my drivers which definitely ain't happening. I've owned Grados sr80, sr325i and rs1 and I can tell you that you're right, its a different sound signature from grados and swans. Leans towards the Sennheisers but not as dark. Gives a very comfortable and relaxing sound. Bass is there for sure, doesn't lack punch at all, maybe the old MKII lacked it but guarantee the new MKIII with double the power does give full bass.
   
  Anyhow let us know what you end up with, it'll be good to have another Swans MKIII owner here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





mtkversion said:


> With the inevitable Christmas cash I'll be getting and some leftover funds from my holiday bonus I was deadset on getting a pair of the Swan M200MkIII to try out and compare against the A5's. But the more I researched the more I had to think twice.
> 
> Going by reviews on Head-Fi, 6moons and other audio related forums some users slightly questioned the bass. The overall impression I get is that the bass is tight/controlled and works well with the music but might lack punch to some listeners.  I'm not a basshead but listen to enough house/reggae/hip hop to want that 'thump' from time to time.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtkversion

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> i see what you're saying and if you compare it like that, there are way too many speakers for you to compare then. I think the most important thing is really getting down to what you need. I can tell you right now that the Swans MKIII will sound like crap bring it outside to your backyard since they aren't designed for that. Swans are very strict with the position and where you sit (standard triangle setup) in order to get the best sound. I've thought about the inputs/outputs as well because maybe during special occasions, i could bring the swans downstairs to the living room and hook it up. However, thought about it, firstly its not gonna sound AS GOOD as nearfield setup, secondly I'm gonna have kids poking at my drivers which definitely ain't happening. I've owned Grados sr80, sr325i and rs1 and I can tell you that you're right, its a different sound signature from grados and swans. Leans towards the Sennheisers but not as dark. Gives a very comfortable and relaxing sound. Bass is there for sure, doesn't lack punch at all, maybe the old MKII lacked it but guarantee the new MKIII with double the power does give full bass.
> 
> Anyhow let us know what you end up with, it'll be good to have another Swans MKIII owner here.


 


  Thanks for the info.  I think you confirming the Grado/Sennheiser link might hold me off until I can find someone to do a comparison with locally. 
   
  Also wanted to thank HeatFan12 for his initial review. Very thorough and well written. It's this thread that made me look into alternatives in the first place.  I have a Guitar Center nearby where I can take a listen to the KRK Rokit 6's but I think the fact their individually powered and their size might hold me off on them.
   
  In the end I'll probably just stick with the A5's and put that money to use in reacquiring the K701 and putting the difference toward an upgrade to my amp/DAC.


----------



## sweetkorea

Great review HeatFan12. i'm very new to this field and learn so much by reading your review. By the way, do you ever encounter with the overheat problem from your A5? ( i had read many reviews about it).


----------



## itsDanny

Quote: 





sweetkorea said:


> Great review HeatFan12. i'm very new to this field and learn so much by reading your review. By the way, do you ever encounter with the overheat problem from your A5? ( i had read many reviews about it).


 


  Yes, if you play it over a certain decibel over an extensive duration of time, it will overheat and shut down (safety checks). With the new Audio Engine A5+'s, this is not an issue (I have both of these speakers and the KRK is indeed deemed "better" IMHO, not worth the price tag for the "difference" though but I currently have no DAC connected!) since they have a thermal heatsink added to the back of the left speaker.


----------



## sweetkorea

thank you. i think i'm gonna go for a5+ now. i never owned a pair of speaker at this price. Hope i wont regret it


----------



## eclipes

you will never look back again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





sweetkorea said:


> thank you. i think i'm gonna go for a5+ now. i never owned a pair of speaker at this price. Hope i wont regret it


----------



## itsDanny

Quote: 





sweetkorea said:


> thank you. i think i'm gonna go for a5+ now. i never owned a pair of speaker at this price. Hope i wont regret it


 


  You won't. Enjoy.


----------



## Cence

Is it possible to simultaneously connect two audio sources to the KRK speakers (preferably one into the TRS and the other into the RCA inputs)?


----------



## sweetkorea

hi guys, i currently bought a pair of a5+. After a couple minutes try-out, i found that at very low volume the left ( main ) speaker sound very weak compare to the right speaker sound. Is this normal ? when i turn on high volume, the right speaker is always louder than the left. Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## eclipes

thats definitely a problem. Its common for volumes not matching up at very low volumes, happens all the time to my logitechs which i hated. Can never listen to it at night. You should go check it with manufacture or where you bought it from.
  
  Quote: 





sweetkorea said:


> hi guys, i currently bought a pair of a5+. After a couple minutes try-out, i found that at very low volume the left ( main ) speaker sound very weak compare to the right speaker sound. Is this normal ? when i turn on high volume, the right speaker is always louder than the left. Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## willmax

Thanks Heatfan12 for the great review, I've been considering buying a pair of active near field speaker and had the Rokits from KRK as my desired option up until recently when I came across some Aktimate Mini speakers.
   
  Price wise both can be found for around $400 here in Australia, both have 5" woofers, the Rokits are independently powered while the Aktimate once speaker is powered and the other is a 'slave', what appealed to me with the Aktimate was the iPod doc as well as several raving reviews when compared to the Audioengine A5.
   
  Since your review compared the Audioengine vs KRK Rokits, giving a small advantage to the Rokits as I see it, I would like to ask those people who either have heard/owned the Aktimates and compared it to the likes of the Rokits. Or maybe just ask people to share their experience with the Aktimate Mini in general.
   
  I plan to use these speaker with either my DACport or standalone ODAC. Cheers


----------



## bugg100

Quote: 





cence said:


> Is it possible to simultaneously connect two audio sources to the KRK speakers (preferably one into the TRS and the other into the RCA inputs)?


 
  Yes


----------



## willmax

Any opinions on the KRK Rokit vs Aktimate Minis please?
  Quote: 





willmax said:


> Thanks Heatfan12 for the great review, I've been considering buying a pair of active near field speaker and had the Rokits from KRK as my desired option up until recently when I came across some Aktimate Mini speakers.
> 
> Price wise both can be found for around $400 here in Australia, both have 5" woofers, the Rokits are independently powered while the Aktimate once speaker is powered and the other is a 'slave', what appealed to me with the Aktimate was the iPod doc as well as several raving reviews when compared to the Audioengine A5.
> 
> ...


----------



## willmax

Thanks again Heatfan12, I just picked up a pair of Rokit 6 and they're rokin' my world literally.
   
  I auditioned both Rokit 5 and 6 and the bottom end of the 6 is just so much better and goes much deeper as well, this is a great set of speakers highly recommended.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





willmax said:


> Thanks again Heatfan12, I just picked up a pair of Rokit 6 and they're rokin' my world literally.
> 
> I auditioned both Rokit 5 and 6 and the bottom end of the 6 is just so much better and goes much deeper as well, this is a great set of speakers highly recommended.


 
   
   
  Hi willmax,
   
  Thanks....Sorry, been gone for like 6 months from head-fi.  Glad to see you are enjoying them.  I still have both and enjoying them very much as well.  Selling some of my portable amps, so putting my LODs to good use with the A5s....Good times...


----------



## 619headman

I love the review,
right now i can buy either the RP5G2 or the AE A5 but i have no idea what is the best way to connect them, im new so please be gentle with your explanation.
Im listen to hiphop, which one would you think is better for that genre?
I also am getting the audioengine D1 DAC, is that good enough with either of the 2 speakers?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





619headman said:


> I love the review,
> right now i can buy either the RP5G2 or the AE A5 but i have no idea what is the best way to connect them, im new so please be gentle with your explanation.
> Im listen to hiphop, which one would you think is better for that genre?
> I also am getting the audioengine D1 DAC, is that good enough with either of the 2 speakers?


 
   
  Hello headman,
   
  Thanks!!!  Sorry for the late reply...
   
  I would go with the Rokits.  Can't advise on that dac since I have never listened to it.  In reference to your connections, what is your specific question?  With both speakers there are quite a few different ways to connect them directly or with a pre...
   
  Cheers!


----------



## oneshowatatime

Would love to see an update on this with the new Audioengine A5+ model. I've read that the sound presence is noticeably larger than the previous A5 model. Have you had a chance to compare the new A5+ vs. the RP6?


----------



## Zoom25

Recently got HR824 mk1's and they need a big space to sound right, so will get another pair for my desktop in office/study room. The A2's I find the mids to be way too much. Anyone else find them too mid centric?
  
 A5 or A5+ seem interesting though.


----------



## Aggie-Luna

Can anybody recomend a good (and affordable) stands for the AudioEngine A5+?


----------



## CloudMoose

aggie-luna said:


> Can anybody recomend a good (and affordable) stands for the AudioEngine A5+?


 

 Pretty sure AudioEngine sells their own rubber angled stands for about 30 dollars.
  
 If you're looking for something more adjustable you could look at isoacoustics monitor stands that are around 100 (+/- 20 depending on size you get)
  
 Not sure what your definition of affordable is


----------



## Zoom25

aggie-luna said:


> Can anybody recomend a good (and affordable) stands for the AudioEngine A5+?


 
 Desk or floor stands?
  
 For desktop use, as previously suggested, there is IsoAcoustics. There is also Primacoustic Recoil Stabilizers. Both excellent.
  
 There's cheaper stuff like MoPads.


----------



## Sorrows End

aggie-luna said:


> Can anybody recomend a good (and affordable) stands for the AudioEngine A5+?


 

 When I was using a set of M-Audi BX5 D2's I would sit the monitors on cork yoga bricks. They cost like $12 for a pair from Amazon.
  
 I later decided I wanted more oomph so I swapped out the monitors for a set of KRK rokit 8's and went with a set of Ultimate Support studio monitor stands. They are perfect for my work desk.


----------



## Aggie-Luna

Thanks

I meant floor stands. I just got my new A5+ speakers, but I realized I don't have enough room in my desk

After a very quick search, I found out that Audioengines does not sponsor any stands and for what I could read, the A5+ are not an easy fit for any std floor stand

I hope I am wrong....I'll take a look to the Isoacoustics stands

thks


----------



## Sorrows End

I didn't like the Isoacoustics stands.
  
 I wanted something much more stable to hold the heavy monitors.
  
 http://www.ultimatesupport.com/product/MS-90-36B
  
 Those floor stands in 36" are what I'm using in the previous picture.


----------



## betweentheears

They look very nice!! Price? Did you fill the stands?


----------



## Eatyourham

What's the opinion was on setting the Rokit 6's up for iPod/Computer listening. I'm still doing a decent bit of mixing, but what is your suggestion on the best set up you came by for mere listening?


----------

